
Nacho Momma's 10-minute Deploy: Scale, Monitor Rails App on AWS or Digital Ocean - technologyvault
https://content.nanobox.io/ruby-app-deployment-with-nanobox/
======
pmontra
It's fine for local development (less memory hungry than Vagrant) but why
deploying a container into production with the database in it?

Anyway, is this tied to Nanobox's services or is it possible to use it to
deploy to any server?

